# I finally found it!!



## Dutch (Dec 20, 2006)

I knew my Irish ancestry would finally pay off!!!

I finally found the pot at the end of the rainbow!!! Let me know if you want me to share the wealth with you!!

http://img335.imageshack.us/img335/3...therainzj5.jpg


----------



## Deer Meat (Dec 20, 2006)

so that is where rainbows come from :roll:


----------



## jrollins (Dec 20, 2006)

THAT IS GOOD.  HA HA HA HA


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 20, 2006)

Faith and Begorrah!  :mrgreen:


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure and Begorrah laddie, as ye be knowin, all that glitters is nae gold.
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

Dutch,
      I don't think that's the pot I've been looking for but I really do appreciate the offer. For the time being, I think I'll decline. Good ONE!!


----------

